# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Lily, flying camera, Lily Robotics, Inc., Atherton, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/LilyCameraOfficial

facebook.com/lilyflyingcamera

CEO and Co-Founder - Antoine Balaresque

CTO and Co-Founder - Henry Bradlow

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Lily Camera

Published on May 12, 2015




> Lily is the world's first throw-and-shoot camera. It lets anyone create cinematic footage previously reserved for professional filmmakers. Lily is waterproof, ultra-portable, and shoots stunning HD pictures and videos.

----------


## Airicist

This drone is an autonomous videographer

Published on May 12, 2015




> This flying camera from Lily Robotics is designed for people who want to take pictures and videos, not operate a drone.

----------


## Airicist

Lily drone pre-orders coming soon

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Lily Drone is one of the most successful crowdfunding campaigns ever raising over $34 million in their pre-order campaign. Scheduled to ship spring of this year, the Lily drone has advanced features like easy take off and motion tracking that enables it to follow the action. Sarah Buhr met up with the companies founder to learn more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Despite $34M in Preorders, Lily Camera Drone Canceled"

by Stephanie Mlot
January 12, 2017

----------

